# Unknown Early Tank



## oldwhizzer (Feb 24, 2021)

Unknown early tank straps to bottom bar.? Pope? Info appreciated.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 24, 2021)

It is only a 1 3/4 inches tall and 21 inches long


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2021)

oldwhizzer said:


> It is only a 1 3/4 inches tall and 21 inches long



That might fit the "Elgin", "Napoleon" and "Chief" Sears bikes then.... also Mead "Premiers"


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks homemade but nicely done.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 24, 2021)

it is a early tank they mounted on the bottom.1914-16 maybe a pope.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 24, 2021)

anyone know which manufacturer debuted the 1st tank and what year?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2021)

The 1916 catalog color pictures of the Montgomery Ward Hawthorne _De Luxe_ Flyer model showed those *other* *kind* of bottom brackets (for tank-toolboxes).


Not that it was a first; wonder who made the bike above.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 25, 2021)

i am going to guess Pope did.this is a oct. 1914 magazine.  http://archive.org/details/bicyclingworldmo00leag/page/n209/mode/2up?view=theater


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 25, 2021)

here's a excelsior.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 26, 2021)

I think Pope is a winner! thanks dave


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 26, 2021)

See the old Abbott & Costello thread, *who's on 1st*.








						Who was 1st?? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Was Wondering Who was the 1st to Make and Sell MotorBikes??? Sears CHIEF,,,,,,,Dayton,,,,,,,,Harley,,,,,,,,,or,, Indian,,,,,,?  What Year?




					thecabe.com
				



And also the thread by Tony Orlando.








						The Dawn of Motobikes and Truss Rods | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

This is more of a question than an answer. And I suppose it is really more about bicycle marketing since I am wondering not about when bicycles became real motorcycles, but when bicycles became fake motorcycles.  Krautwaggen's suggestion that the truss rods on his mystery fork were an...




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2021)

oldwhizzer said:


> I think Pope is a winner! thanks dave



It's not a Pope. The Pope tank has tappers at the sides of the nose.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2021)




----------

